# Emersed Edibles



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

L. aromatica
taste/aroma: sweet minty smell









Asian Pennywort, Hydrocotyle umbellata?
taste/aroma: grassy









Not really sure what this is... I'm thinking Bacopa Monnieri 
taste/aroma: hearty, slight bitterness









Just to make sure it's truely aquatic. I put a stem in the pond. It's been growing fine.









*None edibles*
Dwarf hairgrass









Ludwidia sp. and HM


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Nice pics. You should try Hydrocotyle leucocephala, that tastes pretty good.

When you want to sell some of your current Hydrocotyle, lemme know


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

if I have any left over from my aquatic plant salad, I'll send you some


----------

